# Java-Beispielcode für Zeroconf (ähnlich Apple Bonjour)



## FloReiss (17. Apr 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Beispielcode in Java hauptsächlich für die automatische IP-Adressen-Vergabe ohne DHCP-Server (Zeroconf). 
Apple hat das scheinbar schon mit Bonjour, früher Rendezvous, gelöst. 

Leider kann ich aber kein Beispiel finden. Wo finde ich Java-Zeroconf?


Danke schon mal


----------



## irgendjemand (17. Apr 2012)

mal davon abgesehen das du so mit java überhaupt nicht die IP des systems festlegen kannst *entweder über system-calls oder JNI/JNA* und java auch für diese aufgabe eindeutig die falsche wahl ist ... ist es für dich scheinbar enorm schwer mal selbst zu googlen ...

Let me google that for you

und da du keinerlei eigeneinitiative für ein projekt zeigst was auch eigentlich NICHT mit java gelöst werden sollte *da das ganze einfach zu system-nah ist* brauchst du auch sicher nicht auf weitere hilfe hoffen ...


----------



## FloReiss (17. Apr 2012)

Vielen Dank für die patzige Antwort.

Ich habe es natürlich selbst gegoogelt, allerdings habe ich NIRGENDS Code für die IP-Vergabe, sondern nur für den DNS-Teil gefunden.

Und ich kann das in Java machen, denn ich beschreibe damit eine Variable, die dann vom System übernommen wird und das funktioniert sehr wohl.
Aber der Programmteil, in dem die IP generiert und überprüft wird, ob es sie schon gibt, soll in Java sein und dafür würde ich gerne ein Beispiel sehen. Und genau DAFÜR habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## irgendjemand (17. Apr 2012)

wo ist es denn bitte so schwer sich ne ip zu nehmen *meinet wegen aus 192.168.0.0/16* und dann mit nem broadcast 255.255.255.255 zu fragen ob diese adresse bereits jemand hat ober nicht ?

wie gesagt : google ... und mal n bissl das hirn anstrengen ...

außerdem ist es nicht so einfach aus java heraus eine system-variable zu manipulieren ... und selbst müsstest du immer noch den manger callen der diese variable dann neu einliest und das system entsprechend konfiguriert ... und dann kannst du den mangager auch gleich mit parametern callen ... ist auf jeden fall einfacher als wenn du jetzt noch fragen würdest wie man unter system X variable Y dauerhaft manipuliert ...


btw : die antwort war genau so "abgestumpft" wie deine frage : "Wo find ich Java-Zeroconf?" ... vermutlich über google oder suchst dir die grundlagen zusammen und denkst dir selbst was aus ... und wenn es dabei dann probleme gibt kannst du gerne noch mal mit ner genauen fehlerbeschreibung und ner halbwegs sinnvollen frage hier vorbeikommen ...
aber einfach kommen ... n topic auf machen ... und einfach mal stumpf die frage reinknallen : "wo finde ich / wie verwende ich XYZ weil ich damit ABC machen will" ... sowas is hier nich ... allerhöchstens unten inner jobbörse ...


----------



## TheDarkRose (17. Apr 2012)

Desweiteren is Zeroconf schon in jedem System vorhanden.


----------



## Marcinek (17. Apr 2012)

[OT]Obwohl ich prinzipiell der Meinung von irgentjemand bin, und voll und ganz befürworte, dass sich die Fragensteller doch bitte vor dem Posten bei google schlau machen, finde ich, dass man diese Kritik nicht in so einem Tonfall niederschreiben sollte. @irgentjemand: Es könnte sein, dass dich viele Leute so als sehr unfreundlich wahrnehmen.

// Wobei ich finde, dass in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt super triviale Themenstellung gegeben ist. Obwohl das anpingen / multicast ja schon sehr schnell ergoogel bar ist.[/OT]


----------



## FloReiss (18. Apr 2012)

@ irgendjemand: Scheinbar ist es nicht so einfach (Ping+Broadcast), da ich gelesen habe, dass zusätzlich eine Zufallszeit generiert wird und dann wird eben so lange gewartet, ob sich jemand meldet. Und außerdem wird ARP bei Zeroconf verwendet und ich benötige ein protokollnahes Programm.

@TheDarkRose: Das ist vielleicht schon auf jedem der großen und bekannten Betriebssysteme, aber nicht auf überall.


----------



## TheDarkRose (18. Apr 2012)

Dort wo es nicht ist, gibt es da überhaupt Java :lol:


----------

